# Iwasaki Carving Files



## JLM (Sep 20, 2012)

I recently purchased two Iwasaki Carving files. I have been looking at them for a while, but the price made me reluctant to order them without being able to put my hands on them and try them first. THEN I GOT BIT BY THIS SS ADICTION. That was all the justification I needed to come off the dime and just order the darn things. I must say, I was astounded immediately. These files, with a light touch produce shavings like a plane rather than dust like most files. They remove material fast and leave a great finish.

I ordered a flat and a half-round at Woodcraft and would highly recommend them. Unbelievable.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

On my list now.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

I did not know they were that much different. Could save a lot of labor!


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

They are great. Mainly because they are designed for wood whereas your normal files are designed for metal.


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

Thanks, JLM.


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

just loaded up a mediumish tooth round file and wish I had one of those. Need some CA glue for my flooring business and SS. I suppose I could throw a couple of those in the shopping basket.

I too held off buying those when someone mentioned them quite some time ago. I kept hearing little chickens in my head referring to my wallet. Cheap, cheap, cheap.


----------



## JLM (Sep 20, 2012)

UPDATE: The more I use them, the more I like them. Finished my first natural in the shop last night. I found the lighter the touch, the better the result. Experimented with various angles of attack, etc. when I was done, went 240-400-600 with sandpaper and realized I had probably cut my sanding time in half. These are small files (8" total length) but the size is perfect for the work I am doing.


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

JLM said:


> UPDATE: The more I use them, the more I like them. Finished my first natural in the shop last night. I found the lighter the touch, the better the result. Experimented with various angles of attack, etc. when I was done, went 240-400-600 with sandpaper and realized I had probably cut my sanding time in half. These are small files (8" total length) but the size is perfect for the work I am doing.


Thanks for the update. I use my round files for so much shaping and these would be an great addition to my shaping tools.


----------



## Natty Fork (Jul 18, 2012)

Did you get coarse, fine or extreme-fine teeth?


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Natty Fork said:


> Did you get coarse, fine or extreme-fine teeth?


good question. i am curious too


----------



## AJW (Apr 24, 2011)

Anyone have the cost of them handy?


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

AJW said:


> Anyone have the cost of them handy?


you can expect the 110mm as mentioned above to be around $29. 1/2 rounds I was seeing $3.00 more and an 8mm full round x 8 inches $40.00.

I would use the full round for so much of my shaping. The full round is helpful for not having an accidental dig from the edge of a file. but perhaps the construction of the Iwaski's don't have teeth on the very edge. have to check that out.


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

I found a site that has them a little cheaper....i will post it back here when i get home from work


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

GrayWolf said:


> I found a site that has them a little cheaper....i will post it back here when i get home from work


Yay!!!


----------



## JLM (Sep 20, 2012)

I bought the fine cut. The flat was $29, the half-round was $31. Woodcraft has them, as well as Highland Woodworking. They are about the same price both places. Now that I own them, I feel it was a good investment!


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

The link is for Woodcraft...as JLM stated earlier. The medium cut is the one I saw for $19. The fine cut and extreme fine cut are higher price. Here is the link...http://www.woodcraft.com/category/2080472/iwasaki-japanese-carving-files.aspx. They don't show the fine cut in the shorter version. I see a couple of these in my future.

Todd


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

I got em awhile back and posted on them. They have another brand that is the same factory same file, just not iwasaki. It might just be in Hawaii store though. It's almost half price


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Are you perhaps thinking of Microplane ? Those are pretty awesome and considerably cheaper.

http://us.microplane...apingrasps.aspx

The Microplane drill attachments are pretty bad ass too!

http://us.microplane...taryshaper.aspx

The 3 piece set of 'files' is only $20


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

Nope, they're the same as the iwasaki


----------



## JLM (Sep 20, 2012)

GrayWolf said:


> They don't show the fine cut in the shorter version.


My mistake- thanks GrayWolf- mine are the extra fine cut. My next purchase will be the 8mm full round fine cut. Sorry for the confusion guys!

Jim


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

JLM said:


> They don't show the fine cut in the shorter version.


My mistake- thanks GrayWolf- mine are the extra fine cut. My next purchase will be the 8mm full round fine cut. Sorry for the confusion guys!

Jim
[/quote]

Jim, the mistake was mine. I was at work when I posted and didn't recall the prices correctly. I thought all the smaller ones were the same price....I should have waited to post till I checked it out better. Sorry about that.

I do have them bookmarked so I can get them in future. Now I just have to go and find some forks to work on over the winter.

Todd


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Great stuff! Thanks for sharing. I think I will get a couple of them.


----------



## MAV (Mar 18, 2012)

Looks like the Iwaski will last you forever. I have some Microplane's and really like them. Microplane's. do ware out but they are fairly cheap, have to mail order replacements, no one local carries them. I'll have to try the Iwaski might be the way to go for the long haul.

Mark


----------



## The Gopher (Aug 25, 2010)

"cut my sanding time in half"...i'm in, I hate sanding! And i have a Woodcraft store a couple blocks from work.!


----------



## JLM (Sep 20, 2012)

New source: http://www.leevalley.com/US/wood/page.aspx?p=63451&cat=1,42524

Best price yet. I had never seen the bent detail file, had to order it to round out my red-handled set! The 110mm Med (black handled), flat and half-round will be on ol' dad's Christmas list...


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Took the plunge.

I ordered the smaller xfine flat and 1/2 round and the full round fine (8mm x 8 inch). the only place I found that had the full round was Woodcraft so to avoid ordering from two places and incur two shipping charges in spite of a better deal at another site that didn't have the full round but discounted package on the smaller files, the price was just as good at Woodcraft for my combined interests.


----------



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

I'd love to try these. I have several Microplanes which I find very useful. My favourites are traditional hand-cut Italian rasps and riffler files which are as good as new after years of service. Also ,if one can still get 'em the Japanese 'saw files' are incredible.Made from a sort of lattice of what look like hacksaw blades they have coarse and medium faces and can remove stock very fast (also pretty devaststing on skin if one is careless!).


----------



## Pawpawsailor (Jun 8, 2012)

ruthiexxxx said:


> I'd love to try these. I have several Microplanes which I find very useful. My favourites are traditional hand-cut Italian rasps and riffler files which are as good as new after years of service. Also ,if one can still get 'em the Japanese 'saw files' are incredible.Made from a sort of lattice of what look like hacksaw blades they have coarse and medium faces and can remove stock very fast (also pretty devaststing on skin if one is careless!).


I love the Japanese saw files too, Ruthie! I started using them for boat building, but they work great or shaping oars, masts, slingshots or just about anything. I just wish they had really small sizes.


----------



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

Yes, it would be brilliant if there were alternative sizes and shapes. 'Abrafiles' might be worth a look too. They have very hard teeth on the outside but a soft metal core so one can cold bend them into useful shapes.


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Received mine yesterday and for 5 minutes ran them across some naturals of different woods, one being dogwood (hard stuff). I am impressed with what little testing I did. Unfortunately I can't share a good review at present. But, I sense I will have some valuable info for those that make cattys as to what will be most useful and cost effective for what "grits" to purchase in view of the amount of wood and or fine tuning you would like to do with your catty .


----------



## Smashtoad (Sep 3, 2010)

What a great thread...I have some pin oak that I didn't know if I even wanted to attempt to form. That microplane dremel shaper might be just the ticket.


----------



## Devoman (Oct 15, 2010)

Yep,they are amazing! I find the medium almost too much.


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Devoman said:


> Yep,they are amazing! I find the medium almost too much.


I love the full round it is the bomb!

even the xfine are aggressive even on a fine but I am going to get a medium for taking off a lot of wood. Even the ex-fine can be aggressive on softer woods if heavy handed.

With the x-fine on I found like mentioned above a light touch, low angle and I prefer a fast motion can smooth out the roughness. I have only used it on bamboo cutting board material and look forward to using it on wood.


----------



## JLM (Sep 20, 2012)

As far as I am concerned, Ray, your word is golden! I ordered a full round to add to my arsenal! I have gone a little crazy the last few weeks and have a few dozen raw forks in dogwood, maple, sassafras, and oak piled up in the shop to keep me busy this winter. I will be needing a bunch more pouches in the near future!


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Here is another alternate. I got a set of these in a garage sale and use them on my drill press. When I looked for more on line I found that they are made by two companies. One makes good ones and one makes cheap ones. I have several different sizes of good ones. The one in the picture is the largest. I am too lazy to do the research again. They are hollow, self cleaning and remove stock fast, just don't push too hard and watch your fingers! -- Tex


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

very help full thanks to every buddy


----------

